# Only Taurus I own



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Pt-1911/.45*

Hey Rman Congrats on your new gun. Good Luck with it.:smt068 
:smt026 :smt026 :smt023 :smt023 :smt038 :smt038 :smt045 :smt045


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice... now when you bought this new did you send in your NRA Cert from Taurus. If you didn't get one, you can print it off their web page. Click on the *FREE 1-Year Membership NRA* and it doesn't matter if its a re-newing membership either. Dang buy a Taurus a year and make them pay for your membership.

Taurus International


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

"JB" said:


> Nice... now when you bought this new did you send in your NRA Cert from Taurus. If you didn't get one, you can print it off their web page. Click on the *FREE 1-Year Membership NRA* and it doesn't matter if its a re-newing membership either. Dang buy a Taurus a year and make them pay for your membership.
> 
> Taurus International


Now that's the best idea I've heard in a long time! (Everybody tells me you can't have too many guns.) Love the NRA, but would love it even more if Taurus pays for it!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Tom


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi, I"am james from W.A. state. I have one in the mail. Have you tried out yours yet? So far I've heard nothing bad. The price on this was what I paid for a Kimber when I got mine. I've been kinda chomping at the bit in antispation, In any enjou yours.
james


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

*Taurus 445*

:smt1099


james said:


> Hi, I"am james from W.A. state. I have one in the mail. Have you tried out yours yet? So far I've heard nothing bad. The price on this was what I paid for a Kimber when I got mine. I've been kinda chomping at the bit in antispation, In any enjou yours.
> james


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

*You'll like it*



james said:


> :smt1099


I haven't been able to shoot many through it - 200 rounds so far. During the first 50, I had 2 failures to fire...light primer strikes. I believe that was my fault for not cleaning the gun good before I shot it. I've put another 150 rounds through with no problems of any kind. Trigger is good - light, with a crisp let-off and no creep or over travel. It is very accurate. Mine cost $469 plus state tax.
Tom


----------

